# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Адресный классификатор

## Whes

Доброго времени суток. Расскажите мне как в новой(пустой) кофе(с подключенными БСП) добавить адресный классификатор. 

Работаю в 1с 8.3: Технологическая поставка.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток. Расскажите мне как в новой(пустой) кофе(с подключенными БСП) добавить адресный классификатор. 
> 
> Работаю в 1с 8.3: Технологическая поставка.


Очевидно в пустую конфигурацию адресный классификатор просто некуда загрузить. Обычно в типовых конфигурациях для хранения его используют регистр сведений. Откройте типовую конфигурацию, например, бухгалтерия 3.0. И посмотрите, как устроен регистр и как загружается адресный классификатор.

----------


## avm3110

> Очевидно в пустую конфигурацию адресный классификатор просто некуда загрузить.


В топике сказано "с подключенным БСП" :blush:

Поэтому и не понятно, если БСП подключили и внедрили соответствующую подсистему БСП - то в чем тогда конкретно трудность? :confused:

----------


## Whes

> В топике сказано "с подключенным БСП" :blush:
> 
> Поэтому и не понятно, если БСП подключили и внедрили соответствующую подсистему БСП - то в чем тогда конкретно трудность? :confused:


В бухгалтерии смотрел там используется справочник контактная информация, можно безе него или нет? И я не могу понять с чего начать лучше.

----------


## avm3110

> В бухгалтерии смотрел там используется справочник контактная информация, можно безе него или нет? И я не могу понять с чего начать лучше.


Контактная информация и адресный классификатор - абсолютно разные вещи

Адресный классификатор это информация формируемая гос. органами, контактная информация формируется самими юр. лицами

----------


## alexandr_ll

> В бухгалтерии смотрел там используется справочник контактная информация, можно безе него или нет? И я не могу понять с чего начать лучше.


В бухгалтерии 3.0 это регистр сведений "АдресныеОбъекты"

----------


## Whes

> Контактная информация и адресный классификатор - абсолютно разные вещи
> 
> Адресный классификатор это информация формируемая гос. органами, контактная информация формируется сомими юр. лицами


Подскажи с чего именно начать добавление классификатора?

----------


## avm3110

Подожди, ты БСП скачал? Ты прочитал там руководство по внедрению?

Там описано как внедрять нужную подсистему. Или тебе неясно что-то иное?

----------


## Whes

> Подожди, ты БСП скачал? Ты прочитал там руководство по внедрению?
> 
> Там описано как внедрять нужную подсистему. Или тебе неясно что-то иное?


А можешь мне прямо написать:

Первым делом надо сделать ......
Потом вот это .... 

А то у меня уже голова кипит от это классификатора

----------


## avm3110

> А можешь мне прямо написать:
> 
> Первым делом надо сделать ......
> Потом вот это .... 
> 
> А то у меня уже голова кипит от это классификатора


Первым делом нужно скачать БСП
Скачал? Какой релиз? (зависит от платформы на которой собираешься реализовать свой функционал)
Для реализации на последнем релизе платформы (8.3.9) нужно качать SSL 2.3.5.9
Скачал? Установил? прочел материал к поставке?

----------


## Анатолик

Читайте что такое адресный классификатор и его загрузка. Гугл в помощь. Например тут

----------


## Инна Курдова

Мне знакомо это, несколько дней ломала голову как это сделать! А затем посоветовали обратиться сюда http://www.prog-msk.ru, сделали все быстро и качественно. Да еще и базу проверили на ошибки бесплатно. Так что добро пожаловать в команду мастеров.

----------

